# OFFICIAL Baltimore Meet/IASCA/MECA Sound off Thread



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Everything is FINAL!!

Sunday May 29,2011

THE DarkSide Tint and Audio Shop

Cockeysville, Maryland

Link to *IASCA Event*
Baltimore Sound Off Tweak & Boom

This is a 1x IASCA SQC, IDbl and Bassboxing event

awards for top 3 in each class


Link to *MECA Event*
http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/5-29-11MD.pdf

1x SQL event. NO SPL Categories. We may be doing Install and RTA if time permits.

awards for Top 3 in each class

After the show is complete we will have the Baltimore Meet and tweak.
followed by the *PCA Championsips (peoples choice award)*

_To participate in the PCA Event-you must compete in either IASCA SQC or MECA SQL or both._

Entry fee is only $10/person. All entry fees will go into a pot and winner takes all or we may do a split of the prize money if we have enough entries.

Each entrant will get a set of score sheets. These will be simple and easy to use score sheets made by me specifically for this contest.

Entrants will choose ONE TRACK and ONE TRACK ONLY to evaluate systems. So choose your track wisely and make sure it has everything you want/need to hear to evaluate a system.

Entrants will go vehicle to vehicle, judging each system using their one reference track.

Competitors will identify , prior to being judged, how to navigate and use the source unit. Volume, tracking and on/off controls. No other functions will be used.

Volume limits not to exceed 105db---competitor may stipulate at what volume level they wish to be judged (ie...vol #24 on an Alpine etc..)

Score sheets will be totaled and winner declared based on total points. 


Food provided at meet, we may ask for a small donation from each person to offset some costs--or we may order Pizza to keep things simple.
Feel free to bring snacks, drinks etc....to share with everyone

*No Alcoholic beverages permitted onsite!*



This should be a great event!!! Look forward to seeing and hearing everyone there


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times. I'm in.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'll see if I'm not too busy. Might be there...


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

REALLY!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

If I read the rules right at MECA I'm going to have to compete in Street Mod. The last of my Twisters is about to be mailed out to me here in PA. That means I'll be running all Twister when I get there.

Chuck


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

stereo_luver said:


> If I read the rules right at MECA I'm going to have to compete in Street Mod. The last of my Twisters is about to be mailed out to me here in PA. That means I'll be running all Twister when I get there.
> 
> Chuck


If you need help with any install stuff just lmk I can usually find some time on a late Saturday or Sunday



As is customary for Meets---i'm working on a new CD for small distribution at the meet. 
Please feel free to make CDs to share with others---please limit songs with profanity if possible


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Thanks Mic.

Chuck


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

I am in for sure. I already planned a weekend around it haha.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for 20 days


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Awesome! I can't wait to be there. Hmm.. gotta find a track that really show's off the system.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> gotta find a track that really show's off the system.


Might I suggest you try Olivia Newton John's Physical or something from David Hasslehoff


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Could do that. So $10 for the PCA, and $45 for non-member judging in both IASCA/MECA?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Might I suggest you try Olivia Newton John's Physical or something from David Hasslehoff


Wow if that Physical song is stuck in my head I'm going to hunt you down. TERRIBLE TRACK (and video).


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

BowDown said:


> I'm going to hunt you down.


He looks skerd.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Wow if that Physical song is stuck in my head I'm going to hunt you down. TERRIBLE TRACK (and video).


Lets get physical, physical, I want to get physical, lets get into physical...


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> If you need help with any install stuff just lmk I can usually find some time on a late Saturday or Sunday
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would have been nice to have the help if I could have gotten in touch with you. BUT, the amp needs a little work so its been mailed back to the tech to have a look at it.

Chuck


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

stereo_luver said:


> It would have been nice to have the help if I could have gotten in touch with you. BUT, the amp needs a little work so its been mailed back to the tech to have a look at it.
> 
> Chuck


Are you making the trek down?


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

sad to say I can no longer make it. be sure to post pictures


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

bd5034 said:


> sad to say I can no longer make it. be sure to post pictures


That sucks man. Hope all is well. 

I know I'll be taking a **** ton of pics.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

bd5034 said:


> sad to say I can no longer make it. be sure to post pictures


Keep me posted as to your progress. We do have another one coming up in July.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

chefhow said:


> Keep me posted as to your progress. We do have another one coming up in July.


absolutely will do. Everything is alright, it's just that my visitation schedule with my son isn't always set until the last minute. I'm at the mercy of my X. 

I thought about bringing my son down for the show, but he's only two. I know he wouldn't enjoy it, and consequently, I wouldn't enjoy it. Priorities.

I will keep you updated with my progress, it's coming along nicely.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Bump for 2 weeks


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Are you making the trek down?


I'll more than likely be making the trek UP since I'll most likely be working for a company back in Atlanta area by then. Working on getting Mark to make the trip up with me.

Chuck


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Room Booked.... rubber sheets packed.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Nice. 

Room booked here as well.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Room Booked.... rubber sheets packed.


I told you I prefer silk!


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Bump it up!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

I would certainly love to hit this up if i have off that day, i doubt my car would be ready by than though


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> I told you I prefer silk!


What you guys do in your hotel room needs to stay there, and for the record rubber sheets are more fun...


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> What you guys do in your hotel room needs to stay there, and for the record rubber sheets are more fun...



:surprised: And the great paper or plastic debate continues! 

My room has a VCR ..... anyone down for a movie?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I prefer beta but vhs will do.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

We'll be at the Hotel Monaco in Baltimore.
Hotel Monaco Baltimore, Baltimore, MD : Five Star Alliance
The wife says "screw the MECA discount!!!!!!!!"

Chuck


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

So you are coming to both shows


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

chefhow said:


> So you are coming to both shows


Depends on if I piss her off too much first week home.

Chuck


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

looks like I won't be making it  boss says with all the quiters he can't give me the day off...ghey job. maybe i'll do first shift than head over after


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Looks like you have one over on him no? lol



eviling said:


> looks like I won't be making it  boss says with all the quiters he can't give me the day off...ghey job. maybe i'll do first shift than head over after


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

one might think...but not with this job. the last time he had me work a double, i ended up loosing a day later that week so i woudln't break 40 hours...



mmmm working a double tonight. it's gonna cost me a full tank of gass to get their and back, i'll have to work a nightshift , it says 9 am to 3 pm correct?

10840 williamson lane cokeysville, 21030 is where its at or what? i see that on the event on the link provided.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

To the top. Come out and enjoy good times and good sounds.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

One week bump


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i'ma be their with my buddy, i am curious though, who all from here is going besides chefhow and my self and of course the host.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Bowdown, Req, myself, all 3 ol' ladies too..... lol


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Didn't get everything done I wanted to... but it's very close.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Will be there in spirit. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

If Chuck is coming then I and "Sandstorm" will be there also, hopeful via our arrangement if all goes as plans.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Get your butt in the car Saturday,.... lol



bertholomey said:


> Will be there in spirit. Looking forward to the pics.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

looks like my pods will be ready  I doub't i'll have the grills made though :-s those I think i need to still tinker with.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

anyone going to this event want a ED 9kv that was in a ported box and didn't have a subsonic filter? The cone came unglued from the coil and I was going to list it up for shipping but if any of you want it it will be easier for me to toss it in the car.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> anyone going to this event want a ED 9kv that was in a ported box and didn't have a subsonic filter? The cone came unglued from the coil and I was going to list it up for shipping but if any of you want it it will be easier for me to toss it in the car.


I've already got 3 sitting in my basement right now, I dont think I need another.

And Ray, the address on the flyer that you posted above is correct as is the time. We are having the GTG AFTER the show.


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

yep. ill be there. hopefully i can finish my door pods :uhoh:











as you can see. they are on my desk, and not in the doors. hopefully, i got a whole day tomorrow of installing these. i have just had a serious lack of motivation or id be done by now


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Quit playing patty cake, slacker ..... nice job on the rings.



req said:


> yep. ill be there. hopefully i can finish my door pods :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

req said:


> yep. ill be there. hopefully i can finish my door pods :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nice mid, but what is that in the back ground?


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Ive never been to one of these before, is this a "come and go as you please" thing if you are not competing?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

yes sir.




Gary Mac said:


> Ive never been to one of these before, is this a "come and go as you please" thing if you are not competing?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Gary Mac said:


> Ive never been to one of these before, is this a "come and go as you please" thing if you are not competing?


not you cannot leave--ever. like ever and ever.
Kiss your wife and baby daughter good bye--once you leave the house and set foot on show grounds---you can never return.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Nice mid, but what is that in the back ground?


im gonna say a media center and a denon reciever....oke:




Gary Mac said:


> Ive never been to one of these before, is this a "come and go as you please" thing if you are not competing?


What part of PA you from champ? you sound like your close to me.




chefhow said:


> And Ray, the address on the flyer that you posted above is correct as is the time. We are having the GTG AFTER the show.



what is a gtg and am i welcome? :-s sounds like a party  my boss got me the whole day off, so i have all day.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Ray, a GTG is a get together. It's after the show and we are goin to do a buy in SQ comp for those that compete during the day. Read pg1 for info


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

req said:


> yep. ill be there. hopefully i can finish my door pods :uhoh:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Looks like some Emotiva in the background?

Chuck


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Mic10is said:


> not you cannot leave--ever. like ever and ever.
> Kiss your wife and baby daughter good bye--once you leave the house and set foot on show grounds---you can never return.


True! I'm still at mic's house. We finished the basement last night.

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum...diyma/104297-york-invitational-mini-meet.html

Chuck


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol it is emotiva.

i have a UPA-7, and a UMC-1. the silver box is a 2TB hard drive, the 8TB hard drive is not in the picture, and on top of the UMC-1 is a behringer RTA\pink noise generator\31 band eq. to the left i have a pair of B&W CDM1SE book shelf speakers 

im off to the hobby store to buy more CA glue. yay.


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

eviling - im from York PA. About 2 hours from a-town.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Gary Mac said:


> eviling - im from York PA. About 2 hours from a-town.


well your out by chef. their are quite of us PA people here, i know at least 7, and ive met 3. :surprised: and 2 from jersy. do love this forum, it's like one big family :laugh:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

misspost


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

i made some good progress today. 

got stuff fiberglassed and i gotta put it together tomorrow 

hopefully i can finish in time! :uhoh:


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

there are lots of Jersey people who fly below the radar. I'm trying to get more active personally.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Wheres The Butta said:


> there are lots of Jersey people who fly below the radar. I'm trying to get more active personally.


Would love to see some of you guys come out for this one.


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

:worried:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> i made some good progress today.
> 
> got stuff fiberglassed and i gotta put it together tomorrow
> 
> hopefully i can finish in time! :uhoh:


I got my pods finished, their still curing, but they'll be cured and dry in time for the show, i still don't think i'll enter :-s I just don't think it'll be up to par, maybe once i have more prep time i'll put it in for the july one, i think chef told me their is to be another show in july. 

but they sure did come out beautiful for a first timer, i must say i am proud, but for 15-20 hours straight sanding, plus all the bondo work, dry time, i started the origonal pods back in march, i have a log, the first folder is from march 4th, and it's now may 26th and their just finishing lol been a longgggggggggggg road :blush: they won't look to good till i get the rings in em though, i'm working on the rings for the mids, they SHOULD be done but i need some aluminum stock, and grated grill to make the tweeter covers since they'll be surface mounted, so the tweeters will look pretty narled up.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

I encourage everyone to compete and get a taste of it. Better to say you did it than you didnt do it.
whats the worst thing that can happen? You dont get a trophy? Big deal--all the more reason to go home and fix things.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

sorry guys, wont be able to make this. Hope everyone has a great time and take lots of pictures!


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

another PA guy here that will be attending and competing (for the first time)...

live 30 to 40 mins north of Allentown....

look forward to meeting everyone there.....


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

d3adl1fter said:


> another PA guy here that will be attending and competing (for the first time)...
> 
> live 30 to 40 mins north of Allentown....
> 
> look forward to meeting everyone there.....




Ok with all the PA peeps this is now turning into an informal PA Meet...in Baltimore:thumbsup:


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

I won't be able to make this one. I have some things I need to get done this weekend since I have a race to shoot every weekend in June.

Somebody take alot of pics to post!


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> I encourage everyone to compete and get a taste of it. Better to say you did it than you didnt do it.
> whats the worst thing that can happen? You dont get a trophy? Big deal--all the more reason to go home and fix things.


it's not only that, i'm flat broke  and i wouldn't even know what kind of song to pick, we only get one, that freaks me out! lol. :blush:

have i mentioned how proud i am of my pods?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Ray, you would need to compete in the IASCA or MECA show to compete for the Peoples Choice in the GTG after.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Got my install all buttoned up. My damn radio bezel has developed some hairline stress cracks. MOTHERF... Oh well.. Just discovered a new EQ plugin for my media source... so I'm going to do some tweaking during lunch. Otherwise I'll see you there!


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Right on. I'm excited to hear it. See you there.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> Ray, you would need to compete in the IASCA or MECA show to compete for the Peoples Choice in the GTG after.


i dont understand what any of that means, is any of that happening at the show?


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

(3) competitions are going to happen. (2) are sanctioned by National organizations, (1) by the people there to compete in them.

You have to be entered in one of the two National level competitions to qualify for the competitors competition where we judge each others car.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

eviling said:


> i dont understand what any of that means, is any of that happening at the show?


If BowDown's explanation doesnt work we can explain it all to you on Sunday morning, just be there by 10:30 if you want to compete


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> If BowDown's explanation doesnt work we can explain it all to you on Sunday morning, just be there by 10:30 if you want to compete


yeayeah  i should be their before 10 if I leave when i want to, but knowing my buddy we'll be leaving late. 

how much is it? 30$? :-\


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

chefhow said:


> If BowDown's explanation doesnt work we can explain it all to you on Sunday morning, just be there by 10:30 if you want to compete


And what time should I be there to have a newly purchased amp installed and the front tuned, Howard...

Btw it's Josh if ya didn't know


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

d3adl1fter said:


> And what time should I be there to have a newly purchased amp installed and the front tuned, Howard...
> 
> Btw it's Josh if ya didn't know


Someones gotta hook this guy up!!!! 
Someone also needs to give a severe tounge lashing to that pathetic excuse for a shop that F'd him!!!!!!!!!!

Good luck Josh! I expect a call Monday


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

rexroadj said:


> Someones gotta hook this guy up!!!!
> Someone also needs to give a severe tounge lashing to that pathetic excuse for a shop that F'd him!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Good luck Josh! I expect a call Monday


Justin,
Are you serious a call Monday? You getting a call from the show and I'll pass the phone around to everyone for a shout out...And thanks for the well wishes...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

d3adl1fter said:


> Justin,
> Are you serious a call Monday? You getting a call from the show and I'll pass the phone around to everyone for a shout out...And thanks for the well wishes...


Awesome! Just have a good time and I am sure you will gain a **** ton of knowledge!
Have fun fella's!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

I hope somebody took some pictures. I'm stuck down in south Georgia buying a house.

Chuck


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

stereo_luver said:


> I hope somebody took some pictures. I'm stuck down in south Georgia buying a house.
> 
> Chuck


what a horible situation that must be, getting to buy a house and all, the horror of it all :surprised:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Checking in from our hotel.......


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

got second place in MOD STREET at the harrisonburg show. yay.

have fun tuning and working on the cars mic\mike\howard. see you in the morning


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

req said:


> got second place in MOD STREET at the harrisonburg show. yay.
> 
> have fun tuning and working on the cars mic\mike\howard. see you in the morning


Congrats sir!!!!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

thanks mark!

the polys are very impressive compared to the IDQ8's. i was unsure if 6.5's were going to be able to perform as well in the mid bass region but i am certainly surprised! they do much, MUCH better in the upper frequency range than the IDQ8's as well. we still have some more toying to do with settings, but i am very happy this far 

thanks mark 

Velozity has some pics as well.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Final Bump!!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

what are you doing up @ this time?


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

One more bump.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ya'll are missing out.... lol


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

bed time yet?


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Eye calls the floor


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

I'm out bitchez... C yall in the morning


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Still tuning w my good set of ears


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

since i dont know anyone..i'll be the one with the "my parents told me i could be anything wanted, so i became an *******" t - shirt and yes, the shirt is right


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

eviling said:


> since i dont know anyone..i'll be the one with the "my parents told me i could be anything wanted, so i became an *******" t - shirt and yes, the shirt is right


Its a family friendly show...please reconsider anything that may be offensive to others or kids


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic did you get any sleep?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Ray, there are going to be kids out there. Please take that into consideration before you head down. MECA, IASCA and Team DiYMA( we are the hosts) do have guidelines that we try to follow. Alcohol is not allowed at the show and we would ask you not to wear anything that is offensive for the kids sake.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Checking in from the show, met a few from the board....doing both sq shows for meca and iasca and I was talked into doing the spl for the hell of it lol...

Justin wish you could be here I'll post my results in a bit...

Best of luck to the other board members here...


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok 
So 2nd place in the spl portion featherweight division with a 134.8 both myself and the winner who hit in the 140's were here specifically here for sq events...

Waiting on just two cars yet and I'll have sq scores...

Quite a few cars on the sq side...13 total...

I'm super sunburnt and starving lol...good experience so far, my iasca score should have an asterisk as the judge said "your very bass heavy" and I was shocked, well somehow it was set on + 6db lmfao damn rookies...readjust for meca


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Results are in 

So with my +6 db rookie error in iasca I took 2nd in my class with a 206

As for meca I came away with 2nd also with a 76.5

For my first show not bad...some tuning and time alignment and back at it for the next show...

Thanks Howard/chefhow and Mic/Mic10is for running the show!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

pulled two 1st place points for iasca ametuer and meca modified street.

go team DIYMA and Audible Physics. good start i think.






*poopie.*


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> pulled two 1st place points for iasca ametuer and meca modified street.
> 
> go team DIYMA and Audible Physics. good start i think.
> 
> ...


not surprised that car took first place, those horns were a beautiful thing. 

i wish i would of never touched my tuning, i would of done much better had i just let it go, i only grabbed 3rd place...out of 3 cars in my class :blush: but what you gonna do, i completly missed the hand out of awards, like a fatty i was getting some food 

i never got to listen to chef's car, what class was his? was his class stock? i dont even know what he ran. 

that fusion was pretty nice too, i really like his set up with that mini pc and how he integrated his sub into his dash that was pure sex.

oh, and the 3 and a half hour drive home was awesome.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

req said:


> pulled two 1st place points for iasca ametuer and meca modified street.
> 
> go team DIYMA and Audible Physics. good start i think.
> 
> ...


Great job Andy! That is a fantastic result. I'm glad to hear that you are enjoying the mids.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Let me begin by saying from both Mic and I thank you to everyone that showed up. We had people from Va, NY and Pa drive several hours for this and we both thank you all. This was a FANTASTIC event.

We had 13 total SQ cars and almost everyone competed in both MECA and IASCA, we had 2 amazing judges that really took time with each competitor to explain everything to them and bread down the score sheets. I cant say enough about the job that they did. 

There were a lot of first time guys/girls out today, keep it up and continue to compete its a great way to spend a Sunday afternoon, in a parking lot with a bunch of freaks .

I am sorry that I didnt get to hear a lot of the cars I wanted to but I was kept fairly busy all day running around with Mic making sure everything stayed on schedule and everything was smooth. 

We are having another show at the same location on July 17th. This time its a double point show for MECA only, no IASCA and there will be a MECA SPL show to go with it. 

Thanks again and we hope to see you all out soon. 

PS I'll upload the pics I have later tonight or tomorrow once I have taken a nap.


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

req said:


> pulled two 1st place points for iasca ametuer and meca modified street.
> 
> go team DIYMA and Audible Physics. good start i think.
> 
> ...


WTG!!!! Congrats!

I wish like hell I could have been there. Murfreesboro, TN. in 2 weeks for sure. I got stuck buying a house this weekend and now have HER grandkids here. Happy effin Holiday weekend to me...LOL

Chuck


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Thanks again to everyone who came out. 13 for MECA SQL and I think 15 for IASCA. IDBL/Bassboxing had 10 guys.
Great judging staff with 2 multi world champions running things in a timely manner.

very nice putting faces to names.
Like Howard, I am sorry I did not get to hear several cars I wished I could.
Hopefully again soon.

I have some pics to upload later.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Good times. i was nice to meet everybody and put a face to the typing. It was a good turn out there today and had some really good demo sessions as well.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Yeah chef ill tweak things and. I'd love to have you listen to it


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Guys thanx for hosting the event, we had alot of fun. Might have to come down with the rust bucket for the next show... just need to spot putty and bubble gum the exhaust up  

Best part of the show other than meeting people and listening to other peoples systems was the peer judging. It was worth the 10 bucks for the criticisms and such!


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

This was my 1st experience, had a great time. Thank you to the guys that set it up, and especially the two judges for taking the time to discuss things with us, I found that very valuable. It was nice meeting some good people too.


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Gary Mac said:


> This was my 1st experience, had a great time. Thank you to the guys that set it up, and especially the two judges for taking the time to discuss things with us, I found that very valuable. It was nice meeting some good people too.


I have your score sheets and awards. come by and get them


----------



## Gary Mac (May 12, 2009)

Ok, thanks - sorry missed your call, family gathering


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

tintbox said:


> Good times. i was nice to meet everybody and put a face to the typing. It was a good turn out there today and had some really good demo sessions as well.


i second that. i had a blast listening to stereos, and all of them had different strengths and weaknesses - and thats the cool part. seeing what people have done to best what each of us have, and seeing what we have done to best the other contenders. i like the fact that i can listen to some one elses labor of love in order to compare it to mine so that i may see what else can be done.

i am going to try and tighten my center image.

mike and i are going to see if we can fix some of the H700\701 noise issues for a reasonable cost margin.

im going to install an alpine AInet cable from the DVA-9861 to the H701. 

i think im going to rebuild my amp rack. 

i have quite a bit to do - i just hope it will have a positive effect on my score 

again - mike, thanks for your hospitality. your home was amazing. tell your wife that carly and i were blown away. not to mention your tinted studio apartment on wheels is fantastic.

mic - thank you for taking time to listen and help with tuning and suggestions. not to mention getting that door panel for me. hopefully everything will be better off for the next show. thanks for helping run the DIYMA show too. i know it gets frustrating!

howard - thank you for offering a place for us to stay, and for doing the show as well. your car had awesome stage information. tight and focused - i really enjoyed the way i could pick out all the channel information so easily.

to all the other guys, it was great meeting you and listening and demoing with everyone! i think i might even try and build a build-pic binder for the rest of the shows 

awesome turn-out. i hope the rest of the shows can be so successful!

-andy


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

SQ car judging area


















TintBox, Mike, about to throw down with 12vDave if he doesnt take his spider monkey ass back to his car









Registration and Idbl/bassboxing area


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

bassboxing qualifying runs









Brian telling Mike, what a douchebag he looks like with that wifebeater on his head--Andy's wife lookin on in agreement









Andy,REQ, making sure noone touches his car


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Just got home. Was a great time meeting everyone. Hoped my scores would of been higher but I learned a valuable lesson about tuning for 0db media" not just my favorite songs. Lol. Anyway i'm beat. Lots of driving. Will follow up with this thread later.


----------



## TheHulk9er (Oct 28, 2010)

Just like to thank everyone I met. Great to hear so many amazing cars and get some feedback. 

Hey, Gary Mac, sorry I missed you to say goodbye before you left. It appears that our cars judged out very close. I think you beat me by 1 point in IASCA and I did a little better in MECA.  I'm glad we decided to have our cars judged as it was nice to get some feedback and I had a great time talking shop with another MS-8 user. 

I'm pretty sure I'll be at the July comp since I want to see how much my car will improve with the changes I have planned. Thanks to Chef and Mic for all of their work and the Dark Side for their hosting. As someone else said above; it was nice to put faces with names and get a chance to talk to so many real nice people.


----------



## Velozity (Jul 6, 2007)

Wow, nice pics and looks like a great turnout! Congrats to all the winners and participants. It's shows like this this are the lifeblood of our sport. Thanks to all who came out!


----------



## Melodic Acoustic (Oct 10, 2005)

Congrats to all the Team Audible Physics members on their wins and all your hard work. Once more thanks for giving Audible Physics a shoot when there where so many other great choice to be had.


Andrew
Howard
Mic
Mike

Thank you guys for repersentiving the Team Sprit to its fullest over the weekend and sorry I couldn't be there.

Go Team AP!​


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Mic10is said:


> Brian telling Mike, what a douchebag he looks like with that wifebeater on his head--Andy's wife lookin on in agreement


Sorry Mic gotta call ya out on this, your all wrong here,.... I was asking if the wife beater look would cover up my bald spot with the same amount of class Mike had going on... Carly was just dumbfounded at what lengths we would go to and still look like a Douc!#$.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

tintbox said:


> Good times. i was nice to meet everybody


So glad you were nice to meet us 


(ducks for the onslaught of future grammar policing.)



Looking forward to coming down for the next show now that Sheri is hooked! 

At least I'm not as lobsteresk as I thought I would be today!


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> So glad you were nice to meet us
> 
> 
> (*ducks* for the onslaught of future grammar policing.)
> ...


*THUMBSUP*


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

req said:


> i second that. i had a blast listening to stereos, and all of them had different strengths and weaknesses - and thats the cool part. seeing what people have done to best what each of us have, and seeing what we have done to best the other contenders. i like the fact that i can listen to some one elses labor of love in order to compare it to mine so that i may see what else can be done.
> 
> i am going to try and tighten my center image.
> 
> ...


I must admit out of all the cars i heard, yours was my fav, those ID max's just hit so beautifuly, it's no surprise you cleaned shop, i never heard howards car, or mic? i guess i his name was, but i heard pretty much everyone elses car pretty much. I don't even know how i did in the 2nd one? i only got one of my score sheets back? or idk how they do that did that tally them together is that what i got back? no idea. I'd love to know how close i was to 2nd place :surprised: perhaps i would of even had it had i not touched my tuning XD 

i didn't entirley enjoy the vibe though, i don't like how everyones tunning thier system to sound the same, the whole point to me is to get them sounding the way you like them, thats how i ive always played and will continue. my second fav car was deadlift, never did get his name, but hey thats just whast i liked. its funny though becuase i think that's how they came in place too  i think deadlift took 2nd. those JBL's in the kicks imaged so beautifully though. twas very nice, the tint box was nice too...but he hurt my ears when he turned up the sub knob :worried:


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

turbo5upra said:


> So glad you were nice to meet us
> 
> 
> (ducks for the onslaught of future grammar policing.)
> ...


Yes lobsteresk, I am the idiot who didn't put on sunscreen or maybe I should say the genius that used it all on my daughter..lol


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

d3adl1fter said:


> Yes lobsteresk, I am the idiot who didn't put on sunscreen or maybe I should say the genius that used it all on my daughter..lol


the children are our future. good looking out.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Yes thats true about our children I'm happy she loves listening to the music in the car (ear plugs in) and nodding her head to the music lol she even has favorite songs on certain CDs and just tells me what number track to play...her all time favorite so far is usher - OMG

As for the name its Josh, I was a little subdued being the first show and was mostly taking it all in... I'll get to talking more at the next show for sure..still overall for me it was a great time...


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

i found this guy on the way home from the show on 83 in Maryland 










idk what's going on in that mini van but I was laughing my ass off non the less.




d3adl1fter said:


> Yes thats true about our children I'm happy she loves listening to the music in the car (ear plugs in) and nodding her head to the music lol she even has favorite songs on certain CDs and just tells me what number track to play...her all time favorite so far is usher - OMG
> 
> As for the name its Josh, I was a little subdued being the first show and was mostly taking it all in... I'll get to talking more at the next show for sure..still overall for me it was a great time...



you should be damn proud if you came in 2nd, because you were up against some really tough crowds, you'll be even more proud when you come in 2nd and you're doing more of your own work, but i must say I love those JBL speakers, they really image so well, i was dumbfounded on how well they really sounded, A and S really did a great install.


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

eviling said:


> i found this guy on the way home from the show on 83 in Maryland
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's for people who are in a wheelchair so the able to access the vehicle. Not funny.


----------



## EEB (Jul 21, 2008)

Looks like everyone had a good time. Wish I could of made it to hear some of the cars but ended up shooting an event in Fredericksburg, PA all day.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Slept in till 12:30PM today. ****, didn't know I was that tired. :lol:

Already went out with a tape measure to see if I have room for an amp where my F1 crossovers are. Grr. 

Got alot of use from my remote starter trying to keep the inside of the car under 120 deg! :lol:

Was great to hear all the different systems out there. Have to say each system has their different qualities depending on what everyone wants. The judges had a tough job trying to keep everything even on the playing field. I know when I was evaluating some systems (with my ears) heard the stages in all different spots, tonality stuff.. must be tough to put a number on all systems that makes sense. 

Have to say after this show I have started questioning my ears as a whole. Show was fun, scoring was a disappointment. Yes, things could of been a bit louder (especially trying to drown out the SPL going on a couple hundred feet away), but I didn't realize SQ was an SPL sport. 

Oh well, just venting. Guess I'll just take it on the chin, and try to learn from the experience.


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Slept in till 12:30PM today. ****, didn't know I was that tired. :lol:
> 
> Already went out with a tape measure to see if I have room for an amp where my F1 crossovers are. Grr.
> 
> ...


Don't feel bad, my first event last year after I completed my car i scored a 65 iirc. I just took that info and keep tuning and tweaking with Mic and by Finals I was into the 80's. You have to remember that they are listening based upon a reference and comparing you to the reference. Tom and Keith are both outstanding judges, take the feedback and use it rather than thinking they have no idea and being sore over it. It can work to your advantage.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

This is true.

Would of been nice to of chat with the iasca judge afterwards about his scoring. Some of the information on the score sheet seemed pretty contradictory.


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

BowDown said:


> Slept in till 12:30PM today. ****, didn't know I was that tired. :lol:
> 
> Already went out with a tape measure to see if I have room for an amp where my F1 crossovers are. Grr.
> 
> ...


Hey man keep your head up after all as long as it sounds the way you want it and like it who cares because really who do you do this for...a judge? The crowd? Your friends?

F that it's for you the rest is just to show off to a degree, whether my score was a 76 or a 1 I still love the way MY car sounds!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Slept in till 12:30PM today. ****, didn't know I was that tired. :lol:
> 
> Already went out with a tape measure to see if I have room for an amp where my F1 crossovers are. Grr.
> 
> ...



It was great to meet you finally. I really wish I would have had a chance to hear your car and then maybe I could help explain some of the scores.

I think Tom and Keith did an astounding job judging in a timely manner as well as they spent alot of time talking to competitors after they were done with each car and I know each judge gave alot of feedback on the score sheet--more so than many judges provide at most shows


It would have been great if you were able to stick around for the Peoples choice competition.
I know for the few that did do it, it was an eye opening experience as to how hard is actually is to sit and listen to a car then correlate it to a number on a score sheet.
They quickly found out--Judging aint easy.:2thumbsup:



Back on Topic--
_____________________________________________________

5 guys hung around to do the Peoples Choice Competition.
Myself
Howard (Chefhow)
Andy (Req the poo master)
Mike (tintbox)
Brian (Turbosupra)

We added a 5th Judge, which was my wife Lori who is a former IASCA and SLAP judge and competitor.

One track, selected by the judge, used in each vehicle at any desired volume, unless indicated by the competitor not to exceed a certain volume

I made a pretty simple but detailed score sheet covering tonal accuracy, Staging, Imaging and Realism.

50 points total per score sheet
$10 buy in--Winner take All.

You could not judge your own car.


It was a great event. Getting different feedback from the others using their own music selections, and also, as I mentioned that realized how difficult it can be to actually sit and critically listen to a vehicle, and then Score it. I know talking with Andy and Mike afterwards they gained some respect for the judges


MECA Scoring IMO is the most difficult bc there is not a wide point range to use.In fact, MECA adopted using half and quarter points to make more separation between cars so they can keep the 100 point scale.
So 1 point in a category difference is actually pretty significant.
The difference between a 7 and an 8 is alot. Between an 8 and a 10 is Huge!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I'd like to take a look @ your score sheet Justin... After listening to Mic's car and Dave's car in VA last month you are on the right track, yours is much less colored than mine and sounds alot more true to the music. A touch more subbass and a little more tweaking and I think you will be there. The install is spot on but now comes the hard work! could just toss in the towel and try a MS-8 when mine shows up


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I'd like to take a look @ your score sheet Justin... After listening to Mic's car and Dave's car in VA last month you are on the right track, yours is much less colored than mine and sounds alot more true to the music. A touch more subbass and a little more tweaking and I think you will be there. The install is spot on but now comes the hard work! could just toss in the towel and try a MS-8 when mine shows up


I'll toss in the towel before I use an MS8 again:wiseguy:


----------



## asota (Feb 7, 2011)

I so wanted to be there but my health and cash flow said no. I really want to be at next one are you going to do the peoples choice again? I think the scores were real good for the new folks nothing to be ashamed of at all. PS i'll toss in the towel before i use a ms8 too lol


----------



## d3adl1fter (Sep 14, 2010)

Mic10is said:


> I'll toss in the towel before I use an MS8 again:wiseguy:


Toss in the towel, if I would ever put another ms8 in my car I would then be forced to blow the car up... I went through THREE of them and they would ALL just randomly shut off, the shop had no answers jbl had no answers so I had my daughter smash the disc with a hammer...oh she wore safety glasses too...safety first...


----------



## rexroadj (Oct 31, 2008)

d3adl1fter said:


> Toss in the towel, if I would ever put another ms8 in my car I would then be forced to blow the car up... I went through THREE of them and they would ALL just randomly shut off, the shop had no answers jbl had no answers so I had my daughter smash the disc with a hammer...oh she wore safety glasses too...safety first...


Office Space.....scene with the fax machine :thumbsup:


----------



## tintbox (Oct 25, 2008)

Perfect.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

I thought chef had a ms8 in his car yesterday???? or am I wrong?


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> I thought chef had a ms8 in his car yesterday???? or am I wrong?


VERY Wrong. He spent 2hours w no sleep retuning his car at 11pm Sat night.
He had 1 MS8 completely fail and take a couple speakers with it. JBL replaced it no questions asked---He sold it and sent it to the buyer without even opening the returned MS8. That was in Julyish 2010

He's been rockin the H701 since


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ahh... opps, I recall the selling part now, took in a lot yesterday! So H701's all around @ the end less mine.


Looks like I need to learn how to tune after all


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> ahh... opps, I recall the selling part now, took in a lot yesterday! So H701's all around @ the end less mine.
> 
> 
> Looks like I need to learn how to tune after all



Im always willing to help if needed. You just have to come down here.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ehh... it's only a hop skip and a huge jump away


----------



## req (Aug 4, 2007)

lol, but you get to hang out with mic. thats always a good time lol


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

d3adl1fter said:


> Toss in the towel, if I would ever put another ms8 in my car I would then be forced to blow the car up... I went through THREE of them and they would ALL just randomly shut off, the shop had no answers jbl had no answers so I had my daughter smash the disc with a hammer...oh she wore safety glasses too...safety first...


Ive never had a single technical problem with my ms-8, the only complaint i have is the bass is just un tamable with the enclosure I have my SUB in, so we'll switch to IB and see how that changes, but i think i'm switching to the 701 or 800 myself.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> I'd like to take a look @ your score sheet Justin... After listening to Mic's car and Dave's car in VA last month you are on the right track, yours is much less colored than mine and sounds alot more true to the music. A touch more subbass and a little more tweaking and I think you will be there. The install is spot on but now comes the hard work! could just toss in the towel and try a MS-8 when mine shows up


Thanks man.

I did notice after muting the sub, and running the midbass down to 20hz that I have some phasing issues with the dash sub. After I get those ironed out maybe I'll take ya up on the kicker amp to throw some more power at it.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Why ain't I got no thank's under my name yet? Slacker! 



BowDown said:


> Thanks man.
> 
> I did notice after muting the sub, and running the midbass down to 20hz that I have some phasing issues with the dash sub. After I get those ironed out maybe I'll take ya up on the kicker amp to throw some more power at it.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

turbo5upra said:


> Why ain't I got no thank's under my name yet? Slacker!


Quit your bitchin!


----------



## MaXaZoR (Apr 1, 2007)

Anyone have actual pictures of the car setups?


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

turbo5upra said:


> Why ain't I got no thank's under my name yet? Slacker!


You happy now?


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

MaXaZoR said:


> Anyone have actual pictures of the car setups?


yeah, why do we have pictures of people but no audio gear?

total photography fail IMO.

BTW I'm sad I couldn't attend. I'm pretty excited to get down for the next show.


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> You happy now?


Lol....



Wheres The Butta said:


> yeah, why do we have pictures of people but no audio gear?
> 
> total photography fail IMO.
> 
> BTW I'm sad I couldn't attend. I'm pretty excited to get down for the next show.



I failed big time... went out of my way to pick up the camera @ home and failed to turn it on the whole weekend.....


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

Pretty much everyone there has a build log on Diyma so system pics are redundant imo


----------



## Haemesh (May 30, 2011)

Howdy!

So after finding out that pretty much everyone at that show Sunday was on these forums except me, I joined (Dave / Gray BMW). 

I had no idea what to expect since it was my first show, but I was blown away at how friendly everyone was. I couldn't have asked for a better day (well, except the hindsight that I should have competed). It was well worth the raccoon look for not putting on sunscreen.

Needless to say, lunchtimes have been spent poking around the forums, much to my bosses chagrin.

Thanks again to everyone who let me look, and especially listen to their systems. Especially big thanks to turbo5upra and wife Sheri for the water. What kind of dork leaves the house with no sunscreen and no water duh?!

What's the date for the show in July? Hope to see everyone again!


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

ya shoulda asked for the sunblock! lol... your welcome and welcome aboard.


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

Husband....HUH? I don't see any ring!!!! 


weekend of July 16th... not sure if it's the 16th or 17th 

Your welcome too 
Sheri



Haemesh said:


> Thanks again to everyone who let me look, and especially listen to their systems. Especially big thanks to turbo5upra and wife Sheri for the water. What kind of dork leaves the house with no sunscreen and no water duh?!
> 
> What's the date for the show in July? Hope to see everyone again!


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Rustbucketgrl said:


> Husband....HUH? I don't see any ring!!!!
> 
> 
> weekend of July 16th... not sure if it's the 16th or 17th
> ...


Welcome aboard Sheri!!! Your exhaust sounded AWESOME when you guys were rolling out on Sunday. Who is it manufactured by? 

Oh and the July show is scheduled for July 17th. May change but thats where we are as of today.


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Exhaust prbly sounded better than the tweeterless system. :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

got it from NISMO yo


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh snap.... oh no he didn't!



BowDown said:


> Exhaust prbly sounded better than the tweeterless system. :lol:


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

BowDown said:


> Exhaust prbly sounded better than the tweeterless system. :lol:


I have a tweeterless system...


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

chefhow said:


> I have a tweeterless system...


What?

Was referring to Brian's install skills mis-wiring the tweeter. :lol:


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

mis-wiring?? how bout no wiring. lolz


we went outside last night and took some measurements.... not sure if shes doing a ib15, sealed 12.... pair of ported 8's.... she just wants more bass lol....


----------



## turbo5upra (Oct 3, 2008)

chefhow said:


> Welcome aboard Sheri!!! Your exhaust sounded AWESOME when you guys were rolling out on Sunday. Who is it manufactured by?


205$ and it's all new from the cat back.... just waiting for the next part to fall off of it.....


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Why waste the money on 8's. 12 might to it but will take up trunk. IB 15 all the way.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

Haemesh said:


> Howdy!
> 
> So after finding out that pretty much everyone at that show Sunday was on these forums except me, I joined (Dave / Gray BMW).
> 
> ...



you mean the bimmer with the pioneer avic 130?  the only other bimmer was the green cloth top I think. 

I was the monte carlo by the way, welcome aboard


----------



## Rustbucketgrl (Jun 3, 2011)

chefhow said:


> I have a tweeterless system...


 Don't worry BOWDOWN is a few tweeters short...and we are not talking about in his focus here :laugh:


----------

